# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposuctie van de buik

## Gast: jolanda

Hallo allemaal, ik ben Jolanda en heb op 14 mei een afspraak om een liposuctie van mijn buik te doen bij de dokter. Maar ik hoor er zoveel goede en slechte ervaringen van dat ik er eigenlijk een beetje van ben geschrokken. Kan iemand mij hiermee helpen en meer uitleg geven hoe men zich erna voelt.
Groetjes
Jolanda

----------


## Wendy

Hoi Jolanda,

Ik zie dat het een tijd geleden is dat je dit bericht geplaatst hebt. Toch vraag ik me af of je de liposuctie gedaan hebt. Zo ja, Hoe was het? Hoe gaat het nu met je? Heb lang er last van gehad?

Groetjes Wendy

----------


## Crazy

ik ben een jongeman ik wil ook liposuctie doen..

----------


## san1974

hoi hoi Ik heb ook 2 liposutie`s ondergaan en zou het gelijk weer doen....mannen kunnen dat ook laten doen bijv:de buik of vetrolletjes..wie mijn verhaal wil horen of evt foto`s reageer dan via email..gr sandra

----------

